# Sweet 16: Illinois vs Duke Game Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center> 
Sweet 16: Atlanta Regional
*TV:* CBS
*Day:* Friday, March 26th
*Game Time:* 8:57 PM CT

 vs. 
 #5 Illinois (26-6) 
1st Rd: Illinois 73 - Murray State 53
2nd Rd: Illinois 92 - Cincinnati 68  
vs. 
 #1 Duke (29-5)
1st Rd: Duke 96 - Alabama State 61
2nd Rd: Duke 90 - Seton Hall 62  
*Starters:*
G, Deron Williams | G, J.J. Redick
G, Dee Brown | G, Chris Duhon
G, Luther Head | G, Daniel Ewing
F, Roger Powell | F, Luol Deng
F, James Augustine | F, Shelden Williams

</center>

Feel free to add whatever you want leading up to this great matchup on Friday Night


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The way I see it:

G, Deron Williams > G, Daniel Ewing
G, Dee Brown > G, Chris Duhon
G, Luther Head < G, J.J. Redick
F, Roger Powell < F, Luol Deng
F, James Augustine = F, Shelden Williams
Bruce Weber=Mike Krzyzewski (Better known means nothing)
Orange Crush>Cameron Crazies


The "X" factor for this game is Luther Head. We know now that Luther can play great defense in spurts and his offensive game is always there. I am assuming that Redick will be on and I know that Luther has an advantage there, but how well will he use it? I think that if Luther has a good game on defense and offense, the Illini win.

Bruce Weber is just as good of a coach as Mike Krzyzewski even though Coach K definitely has a more widespread name. Most everyone would argue against me but look at what Weber has done. He's come in, worked his system in very well in this season and since Deron has come back from the jaw injury, had this time rolling better than Duke. Weber brought a much less talented Southern Illinois team this far last year, he's definitely got the experience and he knows how to win.

Another factor some may look at is strength of schedule. They can say that Duke's been playing tougher games all year. Really though, what does that really matter at this point? The point is that two teams with successful seasons will be on the court and the team that scores more points, wins, simply as that. Strength of schedule is overrated, playing good in the games that matter is underrated. The Illini will make it an interesting game and give Duke all that they got. I can't wait for it to get going, it's going to be a dandy.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

I hate Duke but....Cameron Crazies>Orange Crush


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pacersrule03</b>!
> I hate Duke but....Cameron Crazies>Orange Crush


Hmmmm, do the Cameron Crazies travel to away games in disguises and then outyell the opposing crowd? The Orange Crush is simply amazing and they can completely dominate another team's crowd. There is no way that the Cameron Crazies can contend.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I've never seen this alleged orange crush in Madison.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> The way I see it:
> 
> G, Deron Williams > G, Daniel Ewing
> ...


Brown = Duhon
Augustine <<< Williams


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would like to see what happened 2 years ago, when Indiana upset Duke in the sweet 16. 

Go Illinois. Die Duke.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> Brown = Duhon
> Augustine <<< Williams


Duhon's injured and can't even practice, Dee is simply amazing as of lately. He has really stepped it up for the tourney and is just at a great level. He is so much quicker than Duhon, he does so much more for on the court. He does the little things, he does the big things. He had been in a shooting slump for most of the year but he's shooting great now.

As for Augustine, when he's in foul trouble, he's worse than Sheldon because he can't be as aggressive. Augustine has a bad habit of fouling then having to play weak down low. However, in a straight up comparison, Augustine is just as good as Sheldon and is more athletic. Augustine runs the floor better and does a lot of nice things for the Illini.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

This should be a good game.. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous.. especially with Duhon's injury.. should be interesting..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is Bruce Weber the same as Coach K? Look I love Weber as he coached at SIU-Carbondale but c'mon. Coach K has three national titles for goodness sake. :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here's my predicition..

Duke: 85
Illinois: 78

Hopefully I'm wrong though :grinning:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> How is Bruce Weber the same as Coach K? Look I love Weber as he coached at SIU-Carbondale but c'mon. Coach K has three national titles for goodness sake. :no:


If a coach is given a team loaded with talent year after year, he's bound to win sometime. Weber took a team with a bunch of lower level DI talent and led it into the Sweet 16. That takes skill. Taking a team with 3 future NBA players and 2 that could almost make it and winning a title, now that doesn't take so much skill. I'm not saying it's easy but what Weber did was a ton tougher. 

I've talked with Weber before and he's a very intelligent man. He stepped right in as soon as he was hired. He started working on the recruiting class and getting his system worked in. He didn't miss a beat where Bill Self left off. He even convinced everyone of value to stay with the program. He spent 18 years on the bench with Gene Keady. He definitely has the experience of coaching and has a knack for winning. Coach K has a knack for winning with great teams, not untalented teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hello Looney Tunes, who do you think built the Duke program the way it is. His teams were not dripping with pro talent when he first started going to final fours. 

No one will ever convince me that Danny Ferry and Christian Laettner were top NBA talents. 

I know full well of Weber's exploits. I went to Bradley, so I saw Kent Williams and Dearman and Rolan Roberts. If winning with talent was the only pre-requisite to winning a title than Lute Olsen would have more, Jim Boeheim would have more and Roy Williams would have one. 

Weber has not reached the Coach K level of coaching. He has only been at a major program for one year. He hasn't even made a Final Four yet or even competed for a national title. To say he is equal to Coach K shows you have no idea what you are talking about. 

Would you consider Bill Self to be equal to Coach K because he took Tulsa and Illinois to the Elite Eight in back to back years. You need to do this for years before you are considered that good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sent this baby over to CHC to hear what everyone else has to say about this game :greatjob:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> If a coach is given a team loaded with talent year after year, he's bound to win sometime. Weber took a team with a bunch of lower level DI talent and led it into the Sweet 16. That takes skill. Taking a team with 3 future NBA players and 2 that could almost make it and winning a title, now that doesn't take so much skill. I'm not saying it's easy but what Weber did was a ton tougher.
> ...


Duke doesn't recruit players when did that happen? who gives Coach K all these players the NCAA?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Duke in a blowout win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Duke in a blowout win.


At least I can say my team made it farther than yours  j/k


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Illinois is hot...I like them in the upset. I also like Xavier to beat Texas...


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sboydell</b>!
> 
> Duke doesn't recruit players when did that happen? who gives Coach K all these players the NCAA?


Do you really think that Sean Dockery came to Duke to sit on the bench when he could be starring at another school and have a shot at the NBA? Players came to Duke because of it's reputation, just like North Carolina. Ask anyone, it's a lot harder to recruit players without a reputation. Essentially Coach K is given players every year because they want to make it big at Duke, or sit on the bench for a lot of them.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Keys to an Illini Victory:

1. Constant movement in their motion offense to get good looks
2. Luther Head's defense on JJ Reddick and Luther's quickness to get around JJ on offense
3. Staying out of foul trouble, especially Augustine who is prone to foul trouble
4. Keeping it close to the end, the first 4 minutes of the second half, they absolutely need to play solid to set the tone to the finish

If the Illini do this, it puts them into a great position to upset Duke even though it wouldn't be much of an upset to me. This Illini team is up for challenges, they don't back down from anything, they aren't intimidated at all by Duke. Expect the Illini to never slow down this game. Can't wait for it to start....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice start for Illinois. It's gonna be a tight one. Dukies just woke up for the game. tied 8-8


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duke in the bonus with 13 minutes left in the first

team fouls 7 ILL 2 Duke.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dang ticky tack fouls :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raftery is awesome.

these officials are calling it both ways though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duke is a machine. Reddick open for three and they drain it. makes illinois guard him, reddick draws the defender, nice pass to deng and finishes the dunk.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Illini needs to box out better and quit giving Duke the easy buckets. So many open threes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Illini needs to box out better and quit giving Duke the easy buckets. So many open threes.


Yup I agree

29-28 Duke with 2:06 left in First Half

Still in the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup I agree
> ...


Powell is strong though. nice putback.

Ewing- idiotic layup try that was an easy two

Halftime Duke 31 ILL 30. Very good game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice game tonight.. Should be a hellllll of a FIGHT in the 2nd half.. You gotta love both teams diving for balls and everything :clap:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The Illini are right where they want to be. They are lucky that Duke is only up by 1 when Deron and James sat so long. Powell is just so strong down low, he really needs the ball more. Dee Brown and Luther Head both played the entire first half, wondering if fatigue will hit in the second half. Look for Deron to come out strong and look for his shot, his energy shouldn't be much of a problem. The Illini need to stop giving Duke open looks, especially on the out-of-bounds play where Reddick comes off 2 screens by Deng and Williams, either Augustine or Powell needs to step out or at least bump him, we can't keep giving him open looks, he's too good for that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duke is capitalizing on stupid mistakes by the fighting illini. Nick Smith picking his own guy.... Reddick cherry picking back to back and that 3rd foul on Deron hurts. 

Steals DUke 9 Illinois 3.

Hope Dee Brown is ok.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Illini in trouble. 4 fouls for the big men. Duke is having their way in the paint.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cmon guys lets get a run :sigh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dangit, I wanted to see Duke go down.

Williams has been Duke's whore all night.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't think the announcers have told us enough times that Duhon is playing hurt.

Please Verne, tell us a 98th time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This was a tough loss.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> I don't think the announcers have told us enough times that Duhon is playing hurt.
> 
> Please Verne, tell us a 98th time.


You mean he was hurt? I had *no idea*.

You'd think the guy was Jordan with the flu.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice game Duke.. 

Nice season Illini :heart: 

We had nothing to lose but only something to win.. 

We'll be back next year..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a surprise, Duhon the player of the game.

It's a bruise and it's been two weeks. STFU announcers, its not like he's playing more hurt then many others, but Verne must like being Duke's *****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now as long as Kansas loses I will be a happy man. Only the Jayhawks could have 4 home games on their way to the Final Four. (KC and SLU)


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

BROWN PLAYED WITH A STRESS FRACTURE... DUHON IS SO TOUGH:|


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Sean Dockery came to Duke to sit on the bench when he could be starring at another school and have a shot at the NBA? Players came to Duke because of it's reputation, just like North Carolina. Ask anyone, it's a lot harder to recruit players without a reputation. Essentially Coach K is given players every year because they want to make it big at Duke, or sit on the bench for a lot of them.


How did they gain this reputation? they weren't a powerhouse team till he got there oops I guess I answered my own question


----------

